# new to g scale gauge



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

i am new to the garden scale well just started i have one batchman hopper i got off from ebay and 30 feet of track that my buddy took apart 2 years ago.. i have american flyer but tired of not running and buying junk.. the ho set goes around the xmass village. so now i want bigger. i thought it would be easy but there are like 10 different sizes of g scale . not so easy . i dont know where to start what size to get.. im thinking 1/29 i like the newer diesels and want sound.. but my biggest problem is i want to build but do not see much on how to for scratch building i do not like the idea of gluing pieces together i would like to build out of aluminum but would like them to look more real than toy so have to have some detail also. oh well thats my delema jason 

i guess it was watching lit it snow that got me hooked for sure .. plowing snow with a train outside freaking cool...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the madness! 

Unlike other scale designations like HO, O or S, G is a gauge, not a scale. The actual scale of the train depends on what you're modeling. If you're running standard gauge trains where the 45mm track represents 4 ft 8 1/2 inches, then you're talking 1:29, though we're not sure why. If it's narrow gauge where the rails are 3ft apart, then you're talking 1:20. And so on. 

Oddly, since narrow gauge equipment is usually smaller than standard gauge, a 1:20 car often will fit right in to a 1:29 train without looking out of place. But then, my 1:29 Mallet looks a little silly sitting next to a 1:20 K whatever that big thing from Bachmann is. The Bachmann engine is a beautiful model of a big narrow gauge loco. 

Many of us scratch build. The quality of the result depends on the time and skill you put in it, and some of these guys make some fantastic stuff. Just look in the "Master Class" section. What material to use? Use what you know how to work. I read an article and built 2 nice little tenders out of styrene a few years ago. Scratch building Diesels? Wow, look for postings by Brian, our resident diesel craftsman. I've seen his work in person and it's almost enough to convert this steam nut to diesel. Almost, that is, not quite.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good article here about making a F-40 from scratch, it's on the Large Scale Central Forum.
F-40 Build


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to Youtube and search NTCGRR videos.


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

i looked for brian but could not find him in the members the brian in there had no posts. 
is all 1/20 narrow gauge or just some.. 

my first build wants to be a gondola or hopper out of aluminum.. i have no theme with my yard maybe scrapyard.. L.O.L. 

the f40 is the best build i have seen so far. i would like to see a aluminum car build.. or brass i guess.. 

NTCGRR 

thats a nice set up . what do you do when you have to do work i the tunnel


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the Hobby! You will wonder before long why it took you so long to find all this. Garden Railways Magazine is your new best friend. They have articles on how to kitbash or scratch-build cars, engines, and locomotives. If you love to scratch-build stuff, this magazine is the best investment you will ever make. Have a care though, the whole family will like it, you may have trouble keeping track of the current copy.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to MLS were this site is the best for information.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 22 Dec 2010 06:47 PM 
If you're running standard gauge trains where the 45mm track represents 4 ft 8 1/2 inches, then you're talking 1:29, though we're not sure why. 

Sorry, Torby, but that is not correct. 45mm track used to represent 4 ft 8 1/2 inches is NOT 1:29, it is 1:32, or true Gauge 1. As we've noted a billion times, 1:29 is a scale invented by Lewis Polk to give a 'wow' factor that he felt 1:32 did not have, and to make some cars look right working with the LGB stuff. 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By fordfreak05 on 22 Dec 2010 08:26 PM 
i looked for brian but could not find him in the members the brian in there had no posts. That's likely, because I believe the individual Tom is referring to spells his name 'Bryan'.







Anyway, the following are a few links to Bryan Smith's topics.

Model Making Forum/Topic: Union Pacific "Big Blow" GTEL8500 "Back to Work"[/b]

Model making Forum/Toipc: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"[/b]

Public Forum/Topic: Virginian back on track[/b]

Model Making Forum/Topic: Rebuilt EL-2b Virginian HEAVY Electric locomotive[/b]


is all 1/20 narrow gauge or just some... Yes, using a scale of 1:20 on Gauge #1 track (45mm between the rails) makes the track represent a 1:1 prototype of 3-foot gauge, which is narrow gauge. However, there are other scales used with Gauge #1 track that also represent narrow gauge; e.g. 1:24 represents Cape gauge (i.e. 4 ft. 6 in.) and 1:13.7 (aka 7/8ths scale) represents a 2-foot gauge prototype.

Using a scale of 1:32 with Gauge #1 track properly represents prototype Standard gauge (i.e. 4 ft. 8-1/2 in.), although there are some manufacturers of Large Scale equipment that use a scale of 1:29 with Gauge #1 track to represent Standard gauge. This however creates a scale-to-track gauge error, meaning that the Gauge #1 track is slightly too narrow to properly represent Standard gauge track.

One of the drawbacks in Large Scale, where you stick with one size track (i.e. Gauge #1) and use various scale ratios. Is that models of Standard gauge prototype equipment wind up being physically smaller than models of Narrow gauge equipment. Where in the real 1:1 world this isn't the case.










my first build wants to be a gondola or hopper out of aluminum.. i have no theme with my yard maybe scrapyard.. L.O.L. {snip...}[/i]

{snip...}[/i] i would like to see a aluminum car build.. or brass i guess.. 
In my opinion you'd be better off sticking with brass, because using aluminum pretty much requires you to use mechanical fasteners. Although nice results can be accomplished if you're willing to take the time, as can be seen in Steve Seitel's (MLS - dawgnabbit) boxcab topic.

Model Making Forum/Topic: A Narrow-Gauge Boxcab for the DC&M[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot's drawing is the best picture that saves a thousand words we have to illustrate the scales that run of "G" gauge track. I always take a copy of it to any show where I'm running trains. It saves a lot of blank faces when I try to explain what scales we are running.


Chuck N


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Brilliant, Scot - many thanks for posting it again!! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Sorry, Torby, but that is not correct. 45mm track used to represent 4 ft 8 1/2 inches is NOT 1:29, it is 1:32, or true Gauge 1. As we've noted a billion times, 1:29 is a scale invented by Lewis Polk to give a 'wow' factor that he felt 1:32 did not have, and to make some cars look right working with the LGB stuff."

Why do you think I put, " though we're not sure why"?


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

so in other words the garden scale is just a big circus of trains and even the pros get confused.. sweet... 

i do have the current copy of garden railways 

and the old lady already wants a train in her flowers... 

and it looks like everyone is ready to help and i thank you


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By fordfreak05 on 23 Dec 2010 09:54 AM 
so in other words the garden scale is just a big circus of trains and even the pros get confused.. sweet... 

not so much cornfuzled as it's hard to explain in one paragraph....

This may help a little on figuring out the scale mess: http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/gauge.html 


If you like diesels. 1:29 scale from Aristo-Craft or USA are your most readily available and affordable options. Even if they're technically the 'wrong' scale.


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

what brand to buy or stay away from. i like affordable but not cheap.. i have a bachmann hopper big haulers paid 36 shipped new from e bay as it was the cheapest one i could find. no used stuff or not too much anyways.. had to see the scale/gauge for myself to see if i liked it and its sweet except for the cheesy plastic wheels that are not true. and the steps are cheesy not straight. just cheap... but in thew same aspect i cant spend 100 ++ on each car.. 

and for some reason i want a union pacific pony express set....... 

but first i have to clean and build ties for my rail as it is just that 60 pieces of solid brass rail. all apart been saving it for years as i could not scrap it like the ass i got it from... whats my best bet for that.. 

and i will have to have sound and remote control. and a transformer to make it all move..what about the usa trains set with nw-2 diesel and 2 cars ,track&transformer worth it or just junk


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I always change the plastic wheels to metal and just count them as part of the cost of the car. Bachmann's 31mm metal wheels are quite nice at around 10 bucks per car. Next, you'll discover couplers. The only universal G gauge coupler is the twist tie, so you have to settle on one and change everything to match. KD is a popular choice. 

Bachmann, except for their newer narrow gauge locos, are cheaper and less detailed. USA are more expensive and more detailed. Aristo falls in the middle and for me just seem a nice price per detail balance. There are even more expensive and nicer cars. If you want to get out the micrometer and check scale, look at MTH. As Mom used to say, "You pays your money and you takes your choice." You need to decide on a theme for your railroad and pick stuff that suits it. 

The scale war rages on and will continue. I told somebody at the Botanic, "we use 1:29 for standard gauge so purists who want to be more accurate than the rest of us can use 1:32." He laughed. 

Brands to stay away from? New Bright and Scientific Toys. Some say, " Stay away from anything that's not LGB."


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

so if i am into diesel then 1/29-1/32 is it a.. and all the rest they make steam engines for . am i correct on this..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By fordfreak05 on 24 Dec 2010 08:35 AM 
so if i am into diesel then 1/29-1/32 is it a.. and all the rest they make steam engines for . am i correct on this.. 
Unless you want narrow gauge diesel like for a mine or something. Look at USAT and Aristo. I'm a steam nut myself, so I don't pay the diesels much attention.

http://www.usatrains.com/

http://www.aristocraft.com/

USAT tends to more modern equipment, but then, their big steam is magnificent.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

.... and magnificently expensive


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

unless you want to go super small seams like the price of o s-scale to g isint that bad. sence the local hobby shop wants 50 for a plain o car and up for something cool.. 



WHAT ABOUT THE USA TRAINS NW-2 SET?? IS IT JUNK OR GOOD FOR THE MONEY..


----------

